# Freud FT3000VCE 3-1/4 HP Variable Speed Plunge Router



## Jeff48 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello folks,

I am looking to purchase a new router to use for free hand operation, as well as a stationary router which will be mounted in a router table, (more than likely most of the time). I was wondering if any of my fellow members could give me any information, or suggestion as to which router would be suitable for my purposes. I am currently looking at a Freud FT3000VCE 3-1/4 HP Variable Speed Plunge Router, and even though it may be more powerful than I would need in most cases, I was wondering if anyone could tell me if this would be a good all around router for my needs. If anyone has any information about this router, or if anyone could recommend a better router for my needs I would truly appreciate it. A couple of the features of the above router I really liked are the microfine, above table adjustment, (which they claim to be accurate to within 1/128") as well as the ability to change the router bits from above the router table surface.
Thank you very much

Bridge


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bridge,

Welcome to the forum and good to have you with us. 

The Freud router you described sounds like it has good features as do many on the market today. I have not used that model myself so I cannot be of assistance in reviewing it's strong or weak points. I am sure someone will be along soon that can be of more help in that area.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Bridge.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bridge

_ have 3 of the Freud routers they are great routers for the router table but they are a bit over kill for the hand router jobs you will do..
Just to much mass for the hand jobs when a 2 HP will do most easy...you don't want to spin bits bigger than 2" in most hand router jobs.



=============


_


Bridge said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I am looking to purchase a new router to use for free hand operation, as well as a stationary router which will be mounted in a router table, (more than likely most of the time). I was wondering if any of my fellow members could give me any information, or suggestion as to which router would be suitable for my purposes. I am currently looking at a Freud FT3000VCE 3-1/4 HP Variable Speed Plunge Router, and even though it may be more powerful than I would need in most cases, I was wondering if anyone could tell me if this would be a good all around router for my needs. If anyone has any information about this router, or if anyone could recommend a better router for my needs I would truly appreciate it. A couple of the features of the above router I really liked are the microfine, above table adjustment, (which they claim to be accurate to within 1/128") as well as the ability to change the router bits from above the router table surface.
> Thank you very much
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The most popular choices today are the combo kits which feature between a 1.5 - 2.25 HP motor, a fixed and a plunge base.(Like the Freud 1702) This lets you mount the fixed base for table work and swap the motor to the plunge base for free hand work.
The model you mention will take longer to switch between table and free hand use, but is a high quality machine. To date we have had no negative feed back on any of the Freud routers. The soft start and variable speed features are good to have. Above the table bit changes are nice but since virtually all routers get mounted on a mounting plate which can be easily popped out of the table and back after an adjustment, this feature is not as important as it might seem to be. While all major brand routers offer similar features they feel very different in your hands. If you are comfortable with the controls chances are you will be very happy with this model.

My favorite router is the Bosch 1617, and most of the staff own and prefer Bosch routers. This is a personal choice and not right for everyone, so compare all you can to be sure what you get feels right to you.


----------



## Jeff48 (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for welcoming me!

Lets hope I can create something more useful than firewood LOL!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I bought a Freud 3 1/4 hp plunge a few years ago. I can't remember which model it was anymore. It didn't last anywhere near as long as it should have for the price I paid. The armature burned out and a new one was about $20 cheaper than a new router. As a result, I avoid all Freud power tools. I still buy their blades and bits.


----------



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

:'(I thought all Freud routers had a 5 yr warranty? That should have covered the armature.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I believe at the time that it was 3 years. I was only using the router occasionally back then. Most of my time was spent rebuilding the house on the property I had purchased so general carpentry was more important than woodworking at the time. I really didn't have that many total hours on it when the warranty expired and it died soon after. ( I said a few years ago-it was probably closer to 20.)


----------

